# Meine neue Zahnärztin



## DER SCHWERE (5 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## Padderson (5 Sep. 2012)

hm -ich bräuchte noch einen Termin


----------



## Death Row (5 Sep. 2012)

Da würde ich auf ne Betäubung verzichten, wenn ich so nen Anblick genießen dürfte


----------



## coku2803 (5 Sep. 2012)

Nicht schlecht. Aber ob das ruhiger macht.


----------



## krawutz (6 Sep. 2012)

Die Rache der Zahnärztinnen : jetzt wird zurückgebohrt !


----------



## Snage (6 Sep. 2012)

Niemt die auch Kassenpazienten ?


----------



## Punisher (6 Sep. 2012)

lecker


----------



## Weltenbummler (6 Sep. 2012)

Wahrscheinlich nur Privatpatienten.


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2012)

Da braucht man doch keine Betäubung:drip:


----------



## comatron (6 Sep. 2012)

Ist das hinterhältig ! Mops hinhalten und wenn er den Mund aufmacht ...


----------

